# repeating a a netgear DGN1000



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello all,

a few months ago i was able to repeat a dsl wireless signal using a netgear dsl modem and netgear dsl access point.

i had the same problem in a house where signal was bad, and after trying to use a tp-link access point as a repeater to the standard isp modem...decided
to buy the same equipment i used prior.

i was able to get the exact same access point, but the sales guy i deal with told me that the modem i used back then was no longer available. And he suggested the upgraded version...

so i have a dgn1000 that does not appear to have any kind of bridge mode, i know thats how i set it up last time, put the mac address in the bridge of one to the other. and it worked well. But on this modem i just cant see the option at all for any kind of mac bridge etc etc.

how can i repeat this modems signal? is it possible with this model?

will it help if i upgrade the firmware on the modem?

is this just the wrong device for the job at hand?

any info appreciated


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi do you know that the dgn1000 is a modem/router?

Are you trying to connect it to another modem?


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

no i am trying to have another access point repeat the modems signal


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

What are you using for a modem/router and is the dgn being used as an access point as that would be the wrong tool for the job?


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

no i was going to use the dgn1000 to replace the isp provided zyxel modem, and then another netgear access point as repeater...

but here is what has happened...

i managed to get the netgear access point to talk to the isp zyxel modem, but i cant for the life of me get the encryption going


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Right DGN as modem/router got that.

Does the netgear have a reapeater mode or just AP function please give model of netgear used.

The encryption has to be set the same as modem/router:

Example DGN1000 using WPA2-PSK Personal AES and network key.

Netgear has to be set to the same encryption type as above and use same network key.


----------

